# Do designs printed on 50/50 shirts last longer than 100% cotton?



## twistedlight (Aug 1, 2005)

I am about to buy a bunch of shirts for my first heat press printing project, and Im wondering if 50/50 cotton/poly blend shirts are more resistant to fading and wear and tear on the pressed design than 100% cotton t shirts? Ive noticed that some websights and consumer brand t shirt transfer paper companies advice to use cotton/poly blend shirts over 100% cotton.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Some people like the feel of the blends better (and some the 100% cotton better)... I don't think there should really be a durability issue, except for dye sublimation which requires a man-made surface to transfer on to.


----------



## Good Helper (Sep 18, 2006)

twistedlight said:


> I am about to buy a bunch of shirts for my first heat press printing project, and Im wondering if 50/50 cotton/poly blend shirts are more resistant to fading and wear and tear on the pressed design than 100% cotton t shirts? Ive noticed that some websights and consumer brand t shirt transfer paper companies advice to use cotton/poly blend shirts over 100% cotton.


Hi Twistedlight

I think the color resistant of 50/50 cotton/poly shirts is better than 100% cotton unless the quality is top of the line........but the cost will be quite high


----------



## THQ (Aug 9, 2007)

Twinge said:


> Some people like the feel of the blends better (and some the 100% cotton better)... I don't think there should really be a durability issue, except for dye sublimation which requires a man-made surface to transfer on to.


Does this mean dye sublimation does not work with 100% cotton? Kindly explain


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Old thread is oooold.



THQ said:


> Does this mean dye sublimation does not work with 100% cotton? Kindly explain


No, dye sublimation does not work with 100% cotton, it works with man-made fabrics.


----------



## sean (Sep 3, 2007)

We lean towards 50/50 for dry transfer & vinyl as they tend to shrink a bit less when customers (inevitably) ignore the washing instructions but have customers who insist on 100% cotton as well.
Kind regards,
Sean


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i go for 100% cotton the material its better you can feel the softness after you wash the tshirt ..you and the customers feel the difference ......the price is higher
and depends where you are...i live in pr all year around is summer time{tropical}
we use a lot the tshirts....most of the tshirt makers use 50/50 for the price but im
try to give my customers quality.... explain to them what is the difference ...
the customer pay but always a good advice keep the bussines running better for the future..remenber your job is the free promotion of your store


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

mazinger said:


> most of the tshirt makers use 50/50 for the price but im try to give my customers quality.... explain to them what is the difference


Actually, 50/50 is better quality fabric. It performs better in hot weather, it lasts longer, it does not shrink and because of that, prints hold up better. Performance athletic clothing is made from 100% synthetic fabric for a reason. The problem is that the general public thinks that heavier is better, so do you go the easy route and sell them what they think they want (cotton) or, for the ones that ask for cotton, do you take the time to educate them?


----------

